

Editing the Software of Life, for Fame and Fortune - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/editing-the-software-of-life-for-fame-and-fortune-adda86dcc2

======
noname123
Hi, I'm coming across CRISPR articles on a regular basis and was curious if
any professional molecular biologist wet-lab peeps can give any pointers for
DIY hobbyists if it's possible to do any DIY CRISPR experiments at any of the
DIYBio hackerspaces around.

So I believe the CRISPR reagents/plasmids can ordered here:
[https://www.addgene.org/CRISPR/](https://www.addgene.org/CRISPR/)

A very rough guide for designing the experiment is shown here:
[https://www.addgene.org/crispr/planning-your-
experiment/](https://www.addgene.org/crispr/planning-your-experiment/)

I'm curious if it's possible for a layman to design a simple experiment say to
1) introduce the photoflourescent gene to bacteria via DNA recombinant
techniques and 2) then maybe knock out that gene later via CRISPR by inserting
some arbitrary nucleotides into the coding sequence of the photoflourescent
gene, with visual confirmation; 3) and then re-enable photoflourescence later
by deleting those arbitrary base-pairs with visual confirmation.

Would love to learn more and do some hands-on stuff since I'm hearing so much
about CRISPR everyday!

